# Hobie Outback vs Revolution



## Eastbayboy

I have been looking for a used Outback for gulf and inter-coastal fishing, but there are few out there. I have come across a couple of Hobie Revolutions and am wondering if any anyone has experience with the Revolution. I have always seen only good comments about the Outback. One concern about the Revolution is that it is 5 inches narrower than the Outback likely causing it to be more unstable in rougher water. Thanks in advance for your input.

Eastbayboy


----------



## JD7.62

Actually the revo is better suited for offshore fishing. Its sleeker and faster allowing you to punch through waves as well as to cover more distance. It does give up space though.

Outbacks are more popular here as we generally have calm surf and sea conditions however in most other places around the country and the world, the revo is king for offshore. Heck the PA is probably king here but most people in other places wouldnt even consider owning a PA if they fished primary offshore.

I have three outbacks and a PA, Id like to get another revo for myself to use some days offshore. Saying that, I think for our area, youll be happier with an outback.


----------



## parrothead

Love my outback. Wouldn't trade it for nothing

Scott


----------



## Ptpainton

*Outback*

I would try both out if I were you. I spent about a half hour one rough day in a Revo and it handled the chop really well but the Outback that I bought is like fishing from your couch compared to the Revo. They have the same seat but the OB is much drier ride, you have a lot more options for storage and it's not that much slower than the Revo. I definately would not buy the Revo just because it is going to be slightly faster with same effort. I just don't think it is worth it. Try out both though first and that will tell you right away.


----------



## pcfisher22

If you are going to be fishing in the gulf, get an outback. A revo doesn't have near the stability nor the storage capacity. Having those 2 rod holders up front and the side rails to set bait and lures in is something you don't want to give up.


----------



## The Pitt

Test both. Ill go against everyone else and say I prefer the Revo.

-Lighter so easier to transport on/in vehicle and drag across sand
-Easier to launch and land in rougher surf
-Paddles 10x easier then the MAC truck Outback
-Faster and more maneuverable 
-Plenty stable, Ive brought up a 9ft shark, been in some really nasty blowing rainy weather and successfully launched when other yaks were flipping in the surf.
-I can stand and fish in the Revo when its flat mornings inshore, maybe Im just nimble.

To me it didnt feel like a lot more room for your legs because the mirage drive is in the way in both. I came from a Trident 13 with tons more room.
The only thing I liked about the Outback was the side storage and the forward rod holders. You can rig up any kayak to carry a lot of gear though. I carry more then my friends with Outbacks to be honest. If I didnt have to worry about paddling in and out of surf or dragging a heavy ass Pro Angler through the sand I would definitely own one. I can do jumping jacks on the damn thing.


In my Revo's cockpit Ive got my fish finder just forward right side and a rod holder just forward left side. Left is my paddle, right side is stake out pole. The center hatch is were I keep a dry box with my phone, wallet and keys. Along with pre-made king rigs, leader materials and sabiki rigs. Side pockets have things like knife, pliers, dehooker, deflator needle and fish grips. In the back Ive made rod holders out of PVC that fit into the factory holes. Each side holds three rods, two upright and one for trolling per side. Mine is different in the fact that it is completely out of the way unlike most peoples that put the rods up by their heads. I can fit a 48qt cooler or a smaller cooler and a milk crate fitted for a live well and still have complete access. If Im using lures I can throw tackle trays in the cooler or milk crate. Rear hatch stores my FF battery. A 321fish style measuring board just sits on top of the front hatch or strapped in the back if its sloppy. Like I said I can carry a lot of stuff and lots of time I do take way too much unnecessary gear.

Work permitting I might get a few pics put up


----------



## Bo Keifus

I had a Revo 13 until just recently and I loved that kayak. It was fast, maneuverable, lighter than an outback, and could handle any water conditions. I've taken it through some pretty extreme gulf chop and High winds. I could stand in it when the water was flat. I took a lot of gear generally and I always found a way to fit everything I could ever need lol. It handles the surf well both launching and landing. It's also extremely quiet when in calm water which has always been a big deal for me. I upgraded the seat on it also which made it a ton more comfortable


----------



## Ghostface Fishah

I was also having a hard time picking between the outback and the revo, after reading all the forums I was leaning towards the outback. I decided to take a test ride on both and I was very happy I did. The outback did seem more stable, but that was the extent of the pros for the outback in my opinion. The revo paddled FAR better as well as had better tracking, speed, and cut right through chop. I would suggest you take a test ride and see what is a better fit for you. If you cannot test them for yourself I am 5'10 160lb fairly athletic and the revo fits like a glove. Btw a big drawback for both the revo and outback is the seat they are a pain after a few hours (buy a seat upgrade when you pick either one).


----------



## tailfisher1979

Its all in personal preference. I work at a hobie dealer and will say we sell 6 outbacks to one revo. The revo is faster and cuts the chop much better. It is also lighter by nearly 20lbs. However, if you plan to carry lots of gear, the outback can hold 150lbs more than the revo. The outback is also more stable. I prefer the outback for longer expeditions and the revo for grab and go trips. It just depends on what you will be doing more of. Of course if you want the ultimate go with the PA 14 and load it out with all the options. Just installed a Power Pole micro on a customers boat and have to say its sweeeeeeeeet.


----------



## markbxr400

I also have both. For fishing, I prefer the Outback. More stable, more storage and rod holders, and stays relatively dry. I like the Revo for straight Kayaking - faster. But your butt stays wet in the Revo. I like both boats. For the bay and river fishing I do, I'll eventually get a PA.


----------



## Eastbayboy

Many thanks for the inputs!!!


----------



## nathan70

I was in my trident fishing with a guy in a revo yesterday I turned around to an empty kayak. Wind one direction current the other. That being said he has an outback also and thinks he would have flipped either way. I guess the important lesson in this situation is not the type of kayak but not the get sideways in strong current. Like others have said if you want to go faster, further or in windy conditions revo all the way.


----------



## Flounder Hounder

EastBayboy, Let me know when you decide. I just picked up a kayak today. We'll go fishing, or try to build up to it!


----------



## vickroid

I have to chime in here, and I know the OP inquired on Hobies but don't forget about Native and their new Slayer 13 Propel...


----------



## Bo Keifus

Vickroid makes a good point. I have the slayer propel 13 and it's bad to the bone. Upgraded to it from my old hobie revo


----------



## TeaSea

hi-jack (sort of). Did not know about Power Pole Micro until I read this thread. Whoa Nelly!!! Goin' to West Marine and check that out!


----------



## hsiF deR

TeaSea said:


> hi-jack (sort of). Did not know about Power Pole Micro until I read this thread. Whoa Nelly!!! Goin' to West Marine and check that out!


Hold on to your wallet cause that son of a gun aint cheap!


----------



## TeaSea

hsiF deR said:


> Hold on to your wallet cause that son of a gun aint cheap!


Neither is my fishin' habit. Should have just started cocaine instead.


----------



## vickroid

TeaSea said:


> Neither is my fishin' habit. Should have just started cocaine instead.


:lol::lol::lol: I don't think that the effects of coke are even remotely comparable to fishin' though. Nor are the stories!!!


----------



## tailfisher1979

Its not bad-$700 installed. The two blades on my boat were expensive!!


----------



## tailfisher1979

Did they ever fix the MAJOR cavitation problems with the propel? That was really annoying last time I was on one. Also, what do you do in shallow water? I know with the mirage drives you can flutter the pedals keeping them close to the hull but when the prop on the native goes in the mud its all over.


----------



## Eastbayboy

Many thanks to everyone for the great comments. 

My perception of the Revolution has increased dramatically and the Outback has maintained. With so many positive comments on both I am still undecided. The only thing I can do is try to both kayak out and see for myself.

Eastbayboy


----------



## Stressless

Of course you can do like a number of and just buy both.... take the one that fits your plan and water conditions for the day.

:001_huh:
Stressless


----------



## jandbrare

Bo Keifus said:


> I had a Revo 13 until just recently and I loved that kayak. It was fast, maneuverable, lighter than an outback, and could handle any water conditions. I've taken it through some pretty extreme gulf chop and High winds. I could stand in it when the water was flat. I took a lot of gear generally and I always found a way to fit everything I could ever need lol. It handles the surf well both launching and landing. It's also extremely quiet when in calm water which has always been a big deal for me. I upgraded the seat on it also which made it a ton more comfortable


What is your seat upgrade?

Thanks


----------

